# MILAN | Porta Romana Yard + Nearby Projects | Prep



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Project has been published in the websites of some architecture firms composing the winning design team.
Diller, Scofidio + Renfro








Parco Romana


Parco Romana, an urban-scale redevelopment project in Milan’s Porta Romana district, interprets the industrial legacy of the site while reanimating it with contemporary programs centred on an ethos of sustainability.




dsrny.com




Carlo Ratti Associati








Parco Romana | Carlo Ratti Associati


An international team that includes OUTCOMIST, Diller Scofidio + Renfro, PLP Architecture, CRA-Carlo Ratti Associati and Arup has won a major competition to realize Parco Romana, an urban-scale redevelopment project in Milan’s Porta Romana district. The project interprets the industrial legacy...




carloratti.com




Systematica





International Team to Revitalise Industrial Reclamation Site into Diverse Green Neighbourhood in Milan







www.systematica.net




PLP Architecture





International Team to Revitalise Industrial Reclamation Site







www.plparchitecture.com




Land Italia








LAND is part of the winning team for the competition Parco Romana — LAND


Media Release: International Team to Revitalise Industrial Reclamation Site into Diverse Green Neighbourhood in Milan London, 6th April 2021 An international team that includes OUTCOMIST, Diller Scofidio + Renfro, PLP Architecture, CRA - Carlo Ratti Associati and Arup has won a major competitio




www.landsrl.com




Artelia





Ex Scalo Romana...Il Villaggio del 2026


An international team that includes OUTCOMIST, Diller Scofidio + Renfro, PLP Architecture, CRA - Carlo Ratti Associati and Arup has won a major competition to realise Parco Romana, an urban-scale redevelopment project in Milan’s Porta Romana district. The project interprets the industrial legacy...




it.arteliagroup.com





Articles from some important architecture and design websites.
Domus








Outcomist wins the competition for the Porta Romana railway area in Milan


The team, which includes Diller Scofidio + Renfro and Carlo Ratti Associati, will design the masterplan of the former railway area. The initiative led by Coima, Covivio and Prada Holding will revitalise an area that is focal in the sustainable transformation of Milan.




www.domusweb.it




ArchiDaily








Diller Scofidio + Renfro, PLP, Carlo Ratti, Arup and OUTCOMIST Win Competition to Regenerate the Porta Romana Railway Area in Milan


Diller Scofidio + Renfro, PLP Architecture, CRA - Carlo Ratti Associati, and Arup won the competition to revitalize the Porta Romana Railway Area.




www.archdaily.com




DesignBoom








milan's parco romana will revitalize an industrial railway district with a vibrant public forest






www.designboom.com


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Public Park









Staircases to connect the "Suspended Squares" from street level









"Suspended Square" - Piazza Lodi side

















"Suspended Forest"


















Piazza Lodi (final design of the buildings to be unveiled)

















Views from the buildings

































Recovery of industrial buildings

















Prada Laboratory























​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Results of the public consultation*
See more in the 326-pages dossier (in Italian) | link

Some data:

58.2% citizens agree the proposed approach for the Porta Romana Yard is the right one. Although many ask to increase the heights of the buildings, suggesting as "good examples" the developments in Porta Nuova and CityLife, in order to leave more space for the green and pedestrian areas.
62.0% citizens like the idea of creating a unitary park at the centre of the development, also mending the site with existing neighbourhoods.
55.5% citizens think that the Eco-Zone, with the suspended garden over the rail tracks, is a good idea that look at future and gives great attention to climate change.
53.6% citizens think Piazzale Lodi will become a new liveable epicentre with offices, retail, food and services.
55.7% citizens welcome that the project would be a smart district by applying the most advanced technologies.
80.8% citizens say ecological sustainability, when constructing new buildings, is the approach to follow.
78.2% citizens say the presence of the Olympic village (some buildings will then converted into university residences) will help to regenerate the site.
67.5% citizens welcome the idea of the "15 minutes city", having "smart urban mobility" and pedestrian spaces and bike paths as well.
Public space - citizens would like to see: children's play areas with inclusive games for the disabled people (45.8%); natural areas with an ecological corridor value (45.5%); free use sports equipment (44.3%); covered spaces for cultural events and art exhibitions (40.6%); bars, restaurants, cafes (38.2%); "zero km" markets for local agricultural producers (37.4%); concerts and shows (35.4%); services for bikes, skates and electric scooters (22.5%); outdoor spaces equipped for smart working, connectivity and power supply (22.2%); food kiosks or food corner (19.5%); dog areas (10.5%).
Public services - citizens would like that Porta Romana Yard include: libraries and cultural services (50.3%); neighbourhood shops (37.3%); sports facilities/gyms (30.5%); exhibition and conference spaces (30.1%);co-working spaces for startuppers and young professionals (26.6%); nursery (26.6%); clinics and medical practices (23.8%); schools (20.9%); social welfare services (18.9%); scientific research centers (16.3%); other (3.3%).


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The master plan - presented three months ago- has been partly upgraded after the public debate. Below there are some details of the first buildings, related to the 2026 Olympics, that will be built first. The buildings around Piazza Lodi are going to be designed in the next months. *

*Master plan















*
New squares are being created








The site will be all pedestrian, with bike lines and served by public transports
*







*









*Piazza Lodi*
The new epicenter of Porta Romana Yard with a large elevated square, surrounded by mixed-use buildings
(offices, boutiques, residences, restaurants, cafes, culture, entertainment).
_Detailed buildings to be defined in the next months._

































*The 'Floating Forest'*
The green spine over the rail line. A new urban ecosystem.

















*The Public Park of Porta Romana Yard*
New green spaces for residents and visitors. An artificial hill -with a gallery below- will repair the north/south rupture caused by the rail line.









*One of the 2026 Olympic athletes' villages*
Post-Games, the buildings will be used for university students housing.
The structures will include further services and activities for residents and the entire neighborhood.
_Definitive project designed by __Skidmore, Owings & Merrill_
































































































































Recovery of industrial archeology
_Project designed by __Skidmore, Owings & Merrill_


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*OLYMPIC VILLAGE*
The project by Skidmore, Owings and Merrill-SOM was praised for its dialogue with and openness towards the rest of the masterplan and the neighboring parts of the city. The Olympic Village, compared to the initial proposal of the masterplan, will be built with lower and harmoniously spread buildings, integrated with amenities to create a *city district for multiple generations*, with pedestrian spaces and squares that are also well connected to the new spaces under development in the areas adjacent to the railway yard.

The design of the Olympic Village proceeds in parallel with that of the *Scalo Porta Romana masterplan*. The tight deadlines of the industrial development program for the redevelopment of the Porta Romana railway yard follow the timetable imposed by the planning of the Winter Olympics, which foresee the *delivery of the Village in July 2025*.

Thanks to the *public/private collaboration between the proponents and the Milano-Cortina Foundation*, with the Municipality of Milan and the Lombardy Region, the Olympic Village will be developed by combining the needs of use during and after the competition, creating a village with *zero environmental impact according to the NZEB *(Nearly Zero Energy Building) requirements. The urban regeneration project of the village, and of the railway yard, adopts an "outcome investing" approach, with the aim of being able to contribute to a positive social impact in the community.

*The project was studied right from the start in its post-Olympics configuration*, allowing the physical spaces and services designed for athletes to flow into the future district, minimizing reconversion works and environmental impacts. The *materials *used for the Olympic Village will be chosen for their sustainability characteristics (recyclability, reuse, environmental friendliness). All buildings will be LEED® certified, the building structures will be permanent and the temporary ones will be reusable.

More than 30% of the *energy *will be produced thanks to the installation of solar thermal and photovoltaic systems; *rainwater *will be collected and reused, with a reduction in the use of drinking water by over 50% and a CO2 reduction of 40% for heating and cooling.

The Olympic Village’s urban structure, designed with its ultimate transformation in mind, is organized into *three functional sectors*.

1. The *residential area and some communal facilities *will eventually become student accommodation and follow criteria of simplicity of adaptation between the Olympic phase and their ultimate use. The design reflects the small industrial and artisan complexes typical of this part of the city, articulated in different buildings. The ground floor retains a predominantly public role, providing access to day-to-day services, first for the athletes and then for the students and citizens.

2. The *central part of the facility *is intended for the services and amenities of the Olympic phase (reception services, catering, transport hub, etc.), which will subsequently be converted into community amenities. The existing industrial buildings will also be preserved and integrated as part of this area, reflecting the location’s past while creating an attractive urban environment for meeting, exchanging and creating communities.

3. The last sector is the one that both in the Olympic phase and in its final form has the most public role: the *Olympic square*. This space can be permanently configured immediately, with access routes to the park and will be the only area of the Olympic Village open to the public during the event to then be able to host an exhibition space. The pedestrian paths make up a structural part of the system, along with planting and outdoor public spaces.

*THE VILLAGE AFTER THE OLYMPICS*
With the *goal of converting from an Olympic function to a student residence function in just four months*, the Olympic Village will be transformed into a *sustainable urban experimentation laboratory focused on people, community, integration and resilience*; it will be a vibrant ecosystem of *student housing, residences, co-working, community amenities and public spaces*; it will be a place of exchange and debate in the city: it will attract young people, entrepreneurs and micro-companies, who will be able to socialize, experiment and share. The area will be managed through a *digital platform *capable of monitoring the performance of buildings and involving the community, with the provision of the digital twin.

*Greenhouses and vegetable gardens *are planned for the production of food within the area, allowing the creation of the first village for students with zero-kilometer products. The athletes' homes will be reused for their new *student housing *destination (about 1,000 beds) and can also be used by others outside the academic period; the park and railway side buildings in the area of the Olympic square will be used for *affordable housing*; the Olympic Village Plaza will be the new *square of the neighborhood*, which will overlook the shops and establishments planned at street level; this will also be where farmers' markets and events can take place.

The center will be developed with *consideration of the surrounding fabric*: the permeability between open and public spaces will allow the *creation of a community *that will be able to take advantage of the new areas integrated into the existing ones; the mixed-use nature and ancillary services will bring the neighborhood to life; recreational and cultural programs – as well as collaborations with local associations and companies – will enable the activation of communities and the creation of a new centrality for Milan, also in public-private partnership.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

> Coima, the Italian real estate company involved in the redevelopment of Porta Romana Yard, has bought an existing complex in a nearby lot. Located on the corner between via Giovanni Lorenzini and via Ercole Marelli, the complex includes 7 office buildings. Following the release of the spaces scheduled for the end of 2021, a redevelopment plan for this site will be launched, aimed at developing a new Class A tertiary building, directly overlooking the Porta Romana Yard.


monitorimmobiliare.it / ansa.it

The existing buildings will likely be demolished and replaced by something new. Maybe a highrise, who knows?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^^
More news about the lot nearby the former Porta Romana rail yard.



> Coima SGR has acquired Boehringer Ingelheim Group Italy's headquarters in Via Lorenzini in Milan. The complex consists of 7 buildings with a total surface of about 19.500 sqm located in front of the Porta Romana Yard, next to Prada Foundation. *Based on **Kohn Pedersen Associates** architects design, the strategy for the asset is a complete demolition and reconstruction of buildings* at Lorenzini 8, conservative renewal for Lorenzini 10 and extraordinary maintanance for Lorenzini 12, *with the aim to create a prime office hub with landscaped areas and flexibility to integrate retail or Food & Beverage spaces at ground floor. *The new and refurbished buildings are entitled to be sustainable and efficient, flexible and suitable for one or more tenants. The buildings will be LEED, WELL and WIREDSCORE certified.


manens-tifs.it


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*UPDATE - OLYMPIC VILLAGE*



> This will be one of the Olympic Villages of Milano-Cortina 2026. Designed first and foremost to become an integral part of Milan's urban fabric, *the village encompasses a set of public green spaces, the transformation of two historic structures, and six new residential buildings that will serve Olympic athletes in the short term. Following the Olympics, the athletes' homes will be reused for student housing; the park and railway side buildings near the Olympic Square will be used for affordable housing*; and *the Olympic Village Plaza will become a neighborhood square, with shops, bars, restaurants, and cafes planned at street level, along with outdoor space for farmers’ markets and other community events.
> 
> Located in the former Porta Romana rail yard, the village adopts the rhythm of the area's streetscape.* The new buildings take architectural inspiration from the city's historic buildings while featuring striking, contemporary materials. At the base of the buildings, flexible podiums enable public programs to evolve with the usage of the village. Above, dramatic terraces shaded by vertical plantings serve as bridges between the buildings, becoming signature gathering spaces and outdoor study rooms for students and lending a sense of energy and life on every level. The integration of greenery within the outdoor areas will contribute to the neighborhood’s climate resilience, and also create space for urban farms that enable on-site food production.
> 
> *The entire Olympic Village is designed according to the principles of a smart and sustainable city, creating a complex that is at once connected and self-sufficient.* The village's mechanical systems will tie into the precinct’s loops, yet passive cooling strategies, solar panels, and rooftop gardens — among other features — will ensure that more than 30% of the energy utilized will be produced on site. Stormwater will be collected on site and reused, with a reduction in the use of drinking water by over 50% and a CO2 reduction of 40% for heating and cooling. In addition, the new buildings maximize the use of sustainable materials, from the mass timber structure of the residential buildings to low-embodied carbon facade materials.











































urbanfile-valter repossi


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Some updates to the master plan. We'll have some new highrises, and taller buildings overall, in this part of the city. 
The design of every single project will be entrusted to a specific architecture firm.


















Entry to the M3 Station - Piazzale Lodi

















Floating Forest - Piazzale Lodi side

















System of squares / pedestrian spaces

















Public Park


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*OTB Fashion Hub / via Lorenzini, 8-10-12*








*RedCircle Investments and Coima build a 'Fashion Hub' in Porta Romana. The two Italian groups have signed a 200 million euro deal. *A real estate investment that strengthens the vocation of the area around the former rail yard of Porta Romana as a new fashion hub, and it carries the values that have always been in line with the philosophy that guided Renzo Rosso in the growth of his OTB fashion group, which brings together fashion brands such as Diesel, Maison Margiela, Marni, Viktor & Rolf, Jil Sander.


























*The goal is to transform a large industrial complex next to Milan's Porta Romana, a former railway yard spanning over a surface of 216,779 sqm (2,333,390 sqft) *that will host a mix of public and private functions. *But the 20,000 sqm (215,279 sqft) development will see a former industrial site on Via Lorenzini*, once home to pharmaceutical group Boehringer, *become the headquarters for the Jil Sander and Marni fashion brands*, managed by Only The Brave, Renzo Rossi's fashion management company. Porta Romana has emerged as Milan's new fashion district in recent years, housing the cultural complex owned by Miuccia Prada and Maurizio Bertelli "Prada Foundation", along with other buildings hosting LVMH, Kering, Moncler and other famous brands.

















*Architect **Kohn Pederson Fox** won an international competition to design the scheme, which will involve the deep refurbishment of two existing properties *(Lorenzini 10, a four-storey, 400 sqm building; and Lorenzini 12, a five-storey, 3,500 sqm building)* as well as the construction of two new L-shaped buildings *on the site of the Lorenzini 8 complex, totalling 17,000 sqm over eight floors. *The development will be built to the highest sustainability standards*, with the scheme targeting LEED Gold, WELL Gold and WiredScore Gold certification. The completed development will be fossil-fuel free in operation, with the level of operational CO2 emissions aligned with the EU 2050 objectives.

*Construction will begin at the end of 2022 with completion scheduled for the end of 2025, ahead of the **2026 Winter Olympics*, which will be hosted in Milan with Coima developing an ultra-sustainable athletes' village as part of the wider Porta Romana regeneration.


























Brian Girard, Design Principal of Kohn Pedersen Fox, commented:


> "We are delighted to be collaborating on this important regeneration project. The design of Lorenzini 8 was inspired by the industrial heritage of Porta Romana and the refinement that distinguishes Milanese urban planning. Guided by the needs and aspirations of new generations, we hope that this campus of buildings and public spaces can establish itself as a new standard in the Milanese professional ecosystem."


Renzo Rosso, President of Red Circle and the OTB Group, said:


> "Milan is experiencing a magical moment of development and transformation following the Universal Exhibition 2015 and there is great excitement ahead of the 2026 Olympics. The largest fashion and luxury companies in the world are moving their offices to this city".


***​*Updates* Site in its current state

























source​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*UPDATE - OLYMPIC VILLAGE*
New renderings of the athletes' village in Milano. Post-Olympics, the buildings will turn into university student flats.
(Note: the rest of the site must still be developed, so other new buildings do not appear in these images).

















































































***​Current situation...

















































source
​


----------

